# Bow mount trolling motor, open bow boat, this ain't gonna work.



## SoggyPaws (Jun 10, 2009)

Well, I got this awesome 71 pound thrust, 24 volt Motorguide with a killer big water gator II mount. Problem is, this thing is huge. This isn't going to work out too well is it? :lol:


----------



## tinmarine (Nov 19, 2007)

Could make a removeable plate that clamps onto the bow rails. Anything can be done with a little creative thinkinng.


----------



## tinmarine (Nov 19, 2007)

What's that track behind the bow light? Appears to be a rod holder track.


----------



## SoggyPaws (Jun 10, 2009)

Gonna try it anyway. Got the mount sorta kinda worked out. Gonna cover it with vinyl tonight.


----------



## SoggyPaws (Jun 10, 2009)

Got it covered. Will mount it up in the morning.


----------



## Jasper302 (May 31, 2009)

If it don't work can I call Dibbs?:lol: Good Luck, I'm sure you will get it figured out.


----------



## SoggyPaws (Jun 10, 2009)

I gotta get pics up but I had it out on the water today and it worked perfect. The mount worked great and didn't have to give up much room for seating in the bow but have to watch it coming to the dock. 

Motorguide has a funky foot control that is different than my last Minn Kota. The heal-tow movement makes it go left and right. Kinda hard to get used to.


----------



## SoggyPaws (Jun 10, 2009)

Ok, here are the rest of the pictures.

Test fit



















Still leaves lots of room in the bow.










Mounted and in stow position.



















Deployed



















Still have room to get my Willy up. :lol:










Just made a notch in the mount there.


----------



## walleyeguy54 (Feb 7, 2009)

Looks sweet good job


----------



## SoggyPaws (Jun 10, 2009)

I figured I fab a ton of crap for my Jeep, why not for the boat. :lol: The wife says I need to leave stuff alone and actually use it more.


----------



## Team Spawn Bag (Aug 12, 2008)

Hmmmm. Where did the light go? It looks great. Just want you to be safe and avoid johnny law.


----------



## SoggyPaws (Jun 10, 2009)

Yea I know about the light. I am going to get the individual lights and mount them up there. I couldn't find them at the 2 stores I went to the other day when doing this so I'll have to take a ride down to the boat shop for them.


----------



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

Looks good.



tinmarine said:


> What's that track behind the bow light? Appears to be a rod holder track.


I'm guessing planer mast.


----------

